# What Plants Can I Have With My Monitor



## Jellyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am setting up a much larger vivarium for my Sumatran Water Monitor. I need abit of help on what vegetation i can use tho.
I am wondering if i can use any of the following;

MADAGASCAN DRAGON TREE
YUCA
BUTTERFLY PALM
COCONUT TREE
ANY IVY?


All help will be appreciated


Cheers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

